# Zoll AED



## Kimmy Schaub (Apr 23, 2008)

has anyone used one?
Is it any different from a regular defib?


----------



## colafdp (Apr 23, 2008)

We carry Zoll's on car, and we like them. We were debating between the LP12's, and Zoll's, and we picked the Zoll's just based on our liking them more than the LP12. There's not really much of a difference between the Zoll's, and any other monitors we looked at. It's got the switch to turn from pacing, monitor, and defib. You pick which one you need and go. Comes with SP02, NIBP, EtCO2, 12 lead, and we enjoy it.

PS Not only is our Zoll a manual defib, it's also an AED all in one, so it's kinda handy when we just have a BLS crew show up somewhere.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 23, 2008)

it isnt fundamentally different from any other aed, but it does have some extra features.

the pads come together as one piece. in the center is an accelerometer which is placed right under your hands and provides feedback while doing compressions. "push harder", "good compressions" etc. 

there is also a metronome built in marking out an audible, consistent 100bpm

i've been in a position to discuss at length the design and execution of this device with one of the doctors on the design panel. its a very interesting device.


----------



## mikie (Apr 23, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the pads come together as one piece. in the center is an accelerometer which is placed right under your hands and provides feedback while doing compressions. "push harder", "good compressions" etc.
> 
> there is also a metronome built in marking out an audible, consistent 100bpm



Is there an image out there of the 'pads that come together'?  

That sounds really handy (no pun intended...)- I don't think ours has that and I didn't know that it was something they could do.  Seems really helpful, but it is no excuse for not knowing good CPR (we're treating the pt.s and not the machines!)


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 23, 2008)

the bottom pad is detachable to accomodate uuummm.... above average sized patients


----------



## mikie (Apr 23, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the bottom pad is detachable to accomodate uuummm.... above average sized patients



well not just that, but if it needs to be moved because of a pacemaker, or it needs to go posterior for whatever reason


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 23, 2008)

well its not quite long enough to be place posteriorly interestingly enough. just about a 4 inch extension. and wouldnt you be more likely to need to move the upper pad to get around a pacer?


----------



## EMT007 (Apr 24, 2008)

^ that short of an extension would also make them essentially useless for *proper* pacing (assuming you use the anterior/posterior placement as recommended). 

We use the Zoll CPR stat pads, which have the CPR feedback accellerometer thing, but does not attach the pads with that blue contraption. They've worked well for us.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree. its not my favorite device. i dont get a say on what device we carry.

if i had my druthers, heartstart fr2.


----------

